

Hackers plant fake news to discredit security researchers - FSecurePal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/06/13/hack_punts_bogus_cybercrime_story/

======
ahrens
When real news is not enough... Not surprising that the criminals stoop to
such low tactics. Digg up real dirt on people deserving it instead! HBGary is
a great example, they deserved it, Hypponen does not.

